# Anyone want to come on a UK bootcamp holiday?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

Sorry, this isn't an offer for a free holiday, but just looking for someone who might have been thinking of doing something similar for the same reasons and didn't have anyone to go with.

I'm looking at this place for March/April:
http://www.trimmeryoubootcamp.com/female-boot-camp.php

It's 5* and £825 for an all inclusive 7 days and you'd pay for yourself directly but we'd share a room basically.

Lose several lbs, 5% body fat, get fit and eat heathy and all that - ready for treatment! That's the plan.

I'd prefer someone ttc #1, aged 25-35, BMI 25+ and who has had some failed cycles. Someone who likes getting involved and isn't on a downer all the time.

Just PM if interested xx


----------

